# NUT CASE James Yeager "probably allowed my mouth to overrun my logic.”



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeager makes several claims about his law enforcement credentials, but two Tennessee sheriffs contacted today by Hatewatch say they believe those claims are exaggerated. Yeager didn’t return calls seeking comment from him about the growing controversy he finds himself in.

Yeager has claimed publicly, including in other YouTube videos, that his illustrious law enforcement career included jobs as a police chief for the town of Big Sandy, Tenn., and, later, as a sheriff’s deputy in Benton County, Tenn.

What he doesn’t say is that he was fired from both those jobs.

“He was let go for various reasons,” Big Sandy city recorder Debbie Wright told Hatewatch today. “He was a little bit more than we need in a police chief.”

Yeager was fired as chief of the two-person police department because, in part, he butted heads with the then-mayor, Wright said. “Well, James had some grandiose ideas. He wanted more patrolmen, more equipment than what our little community of 518 people could afford.”

Yeager also was fired in 2002 after working one year as a deputy in Benton County when Cecil Wells was elected sheriff, the current sheriff, Tony King, told Hatewatch today.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not only shocked, I'm speechless. :smt083


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Gee...I wonder why.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not only shocked, I'm speechless. :smt083


I'll believe THAT when I see it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't see anything that would make Yeager a "NUT CASE", and I find it interesting that anyone would label him so off the little bit I read above. Besides, there are always two sides to a story.

His resume/bio is below for the curious, but the fact is regardless of what his background is, he has some pretty good ideas to offer for defense.

James Yeager MFCEO ? Tactical Response


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I don't see anything that would make Yeager a "NUT CASE", and I find it interesting that anyone would label him so off the little bit I read above. Besides, there are always two sides to a story.
> 
> His resume/bio is below for the curious, but the fact is regardless of what his background is, he has some pretty good ideas to offer for defense.
> 
> James Yeager MFCEO ? Tactical Response


Remind me again who wrote the "resumee".....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I'll believe THAT when I see it.


It could happen........anytime I want it to. :goofy:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Remind me again who wrote the "resumee".....


Who do you think? Remind me again of all the Mayors who have been jailed in recent years.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Not to mention the newsreaders who "mis-remembered" things? 

Stop making my case FOR me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What case? We all have something to overcome...I suspect Yeager is no different.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> Yeager makes several claims about his law enforcement credentials, but two Tennessee sheriffs contacted today by Hatewatch say they believe those claims are exaggerated. Yeager didn't return calls seeking comment from him about the growing controversy he finds himself in.
> 
> Yeager has claimed publicly, including in other YouTube videos, that his illustrious law enforcement career included jobs as a police chief for the town of Big Sandy, Tenn., and, later, as a sheriff's deputy in Benton County, Tenn.
> 
> ...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Do you have a link to this information??


I think this is where it came from...

DHS Reportedly Investigating Tennessee Weapons Instructor | Hatewatch


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mental stability at it's finest.

Anybody care to DUEL?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> Mental stability at it's finest.
> 
> Anybody care to DUEL?
> 
> View attachment 958


Where did you find that, on-line?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I think this is where it came from...
> 
> DHS Reportedly Investigating Tennessee Weapons Instructor | Hatewatch


Very credible source.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Awesome, too funny!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

^What's funny?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys were too quick to post... my remark is/was meant for Pic's Duel contract.... not any comments below it.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Very credible source.


I don't speak for the credibility, just pointing out that it's where the words came from. I know you don't believe ANY sources, GC...


----------

